# Need winter tires/rims!



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Okay, so I just got myself a 2006 M6 GTO, but the bad news is that I live in Wisconsin. It's still very much winter here, and I'm going to need another set of rims + snow tires for this thing. I know everybody will probably tell me to get a winter beater instead, but i'm sick of driving crapwagons. I bought a GTO, i'm going to drive a GTO 

At any rate... I got the 18's from the factory, and i'd like to get a set of steel 17's for the winter. From what I understand, steel rims will hold up the best in the winter. I really don't care what they look like or how heavy they are, they're just for snow tires, not to look cool.

That being said.... What's the stock size of the 17's that come from the factory? Anybody know of where I can get some super cheap steel rims that size? Also, i've heard that blizzak's are the best snow tires... but are there some that are maybe going to be pretty good in the snow, but not so squishy if I drive on the freeway on a slightly warmer day? By warmer, I mean like 40 degrees or something.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

You can try here. http://www.tirerack.com/snow/Winter...Type=A&startIndex=0&search=true&performance=W


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, I checked tire rack already. I'm not paying ~170/rim for beater rims, which seems to be the cheapest rims they have in 17's for the GTO.

Thanks for the help, though!

Any other suggestions?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

try to buy the stock 17's somebody upgraded from.

I got a set of 4 stock rims with the tires on for about 500.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a perfect set of brand new stock 17's I was going to use for the winter but I changed my mind. I would let them go for a decent price, PM if interested.


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Stock 17's are aluminum, right? I'm afraid they'd pit too bad in the wisconsin winters, which is why i'm looking more along the lines of cheap and steel. I know steel rims are way heavy, but I could care less about the performance loss when i'm trying to keep from sliding all over the place.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Hegulator said:


> Stock 17's are aluminum, right? I'm afraid they'd pit too bad in the wisconsin winters, which is why i'm looking more along the lines of cheap and steel. I know steel rims are way heavy, but I could care less about the performance loss when i'm trying to keep from sliding all over the place.


Stock wheels are painted ............they're very durable to the elements and road salt. Should be no problem for you. I am using my stock wheels with Blizzaks on them for the winter here on Long Island.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Hegulator said:


> Okay, so I just got myself a 2006 M6 GTO, but the bad news is that I live in Wisconsin. It's still very much winter here, and I'm going to need another set of rims + snow tires for this thing. I know everybody will probably tell me to get a winter beater instead, but i'm sick of driving crapwagons. I bought a GTO, i'm going to drive a GTO
> 
> At any rate... I got the 18's from the factory, and i'd like to get a set of steel 17's for the winter. From what I understand, steel rims will hold up the best in the winter. I really don't care what they look like or how heavy they are, they're just for snow tires, not to look cool.
> 
> ...


I usually have two sets of wheels & tires for every car I own with Blizzaks for the winter and performance tires the rest of the year. I looked long and hard for a cheap wheel for GTO winter tires. No luck. 

Never found a steel wheel with 5-120 and 40MM offset. Tire rack was $169 for a decent alum wheel. Discount Tire Direct had some wheels for approx $109. Ebay didn't have anything when I was shopping. This is the first time I have had the tires swapped on a set of stock wheels. Pain in the butt. Gotta carry the tires down to a local tire shop and leave the car for the day then lug the summer tires home. It's so much easier to swap the wheels in my garage. Takes about 30 minutes.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I am using my stock wheels with Blizzaks on them for the winter here on Long Island.



Mr. Bgoode,

Have you had a chance to take your GTO for a drive in snow/ice with the Blizzaks on? Any difference from your experience with the stock tires?

I had a nice 45 mile drive to work on black ice and freezing rain this morning. No worries. The Blizzaks had no problem stopping, turning, or getting me moving. Much fun taking off ramps and corners sideways (by choice). I love this car in snow/ice.


----------



## Hegulator (Feb 22, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> I usually have two sets of wheels & tires for every car I own with Blizzaks for the winter and performance tires the rest of the year. I looked long and hard for a cheap wheel for GTO winter tires. No luck.
> 
> Never found a steel wheel with 5-120 and 40MM offset. Tire rack was $169 for a decent alum wheel. Discount Tire Direct had some wheels for approx $109. Ebay didn't have anything when I was shopping. This is the first time I have had the tires swapped on a set of stock wheels. Pain in the butt. Gotta carry the tires down to a local tire shop and leave the car for the day then lug the summer tires home. It's so much easier to swap the wheels in my garage. Takes about 30 minutes.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Sucks to hear that I probably can't find any cheap-o rims for this thing, but your response is very helpful. I guess i'll just look for a set of stock 17's for as cheap as I can find them.

Thanks for your help everybody!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Mr. Bgoode,
> 
> Have you had a chance to take your GTO for a drive in snow/ice with the Blizzaks on? Any difference from your experience with the stock tires?
> 
> I had a nice 45 mile drive to work on black ice and freezing rain this morning. No worries. The Blizzaks had no problem stopping, turning, or getting me moving. Much fun taking off ramps and corners sideways (by choice). I love this car in snow/ice.


Funny you should ask........I put the Blizzaks on due to the extremely high recommendation I got from people here. We had snow yesterday, although no kind of accumulation, (1.5"), the car did seem to handle better than it did previously. But still not a fair evaluation as last time we had 13". Start a thread in regard to anyone using Blizzaks........I'm sure you will get a big response to help you with your dilemma.


----------

